# Rogers data-less plans starting at $15 per month??



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Canadian iPhone plan to start at $60 per month

The last sentence in this article states: "Rogers said data-less plans for the iPhone, with just voice and basic text, will start at $15 a month."

So maybe there is hope! Am I understanding this correctly?? Rogers will offer the iPhone without a data plan and voice only!??!?? :clap:

This sounds too good to be true, but perhaps they will allow you to put it on a voice plan and no data, so we can just use wifi (which is ideally what I want!)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Judging from anecdotal stories around here, you will probably have to yell a little to get the first-line support people to believe it, but YES, Rogers will sell you a voice-only plan if that's what you really want, which will bring the cost down considerably.


----------



## Mac-A-Rui (Apr 28, 2005)

chas_m said:


> but YES, Rogers will sell you a voice-only plan if that's what you really want, which will bring the cost down considerably.


WHAT?!?! u sure Rogers will sell a voice only plan? where is this info posted?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Mac-A-Rui said:


> WHAT?!?! u sure Rogers will sell a voice only plan? where is this info posted?


Okay, I'm going to type this slowly so you don't miss it.



SonicBlue82 said:


> The last sentence in this article states: "Rogers said data-less plans for the iPhone, with just voice and basic text, will start at $15 a month."


From the newspaper in the link in the first message in this thread.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Funny how I haven't seen evidence that this is the case in any other article posted online ... or on the Rogers web site. But if this is, in fact true, then $60 is not the lowest cost to get the iPhone activated and up and running. Honestly, I could care less about being "oot and aboot" and needing to access Google Maps or whatever. I would much rather keep the cost of my iPhone considerably lower and sacrifice not having access to the Internet wherever I am. I am happy to just use it as a phone and when wifi is available, I can go online then. I would really prefer not to have a data plan on the phone (i.e. the $60 plan), as after adding the ridiculous SAF and taxes, you're spending almost $80 per month. No thank you!


----------



## Mac-A-Rui (Apr 28, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Okay, I'm going to type this slowly so you don't miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> From the newspaper in the link in the first message in this thread.


WHAT?!?! WAIT too fast...slow it down just another notch  For some reason that link doesn't work and Rogers site mentions nothing about voice only..but if thats the case I'm happy cause thats all I wanted was voice only!:clap:


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm going to print out that article and take it down to my local Rogers dealer tomorrow and see if there is any truth to that.... I will keep you all posted.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

SonicBlue82 said:


> I'm going to print out that article and take it down to my local Rogers dealer tomorrow and see if there is any truth to that.... I will keep you all posted.


Talk to a manager. Don't expect the minimum-wage kid at the counter to know.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't count on this being real.... the link now says "Sorry, this article is no longer available." Rogers probly forced them to pull it.


----------



## ApplePie (Feb 28, 2007)

mirkrim said:


> Don't count on this being real.... the link now says "Sorry, this article is no longer available." Rogers probly forced them to pull it.


It true! I'm a member of the Rogers Army and we just got back from that mission. We forced them to pull the article and rewrite it saying the iPhone is a deal at that price. If you think you can have the coolest thing going for $15 a month - it wouldn't be very cool anymore now would it. 

Delta6 out.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

mirkrim said:


> Don't count on this being real.... the link now says "Sorry, this article is no longer available." Rogers probly forced them to pull it.


Nah, I got that as well, but try refreshing once or twice - the article cake back up. Still seems too good to be true. And why hasn't anyone else reported this? Why is there nothing on the Rogers web site about this? Perhaps they will do it, but they won't promote it as much, as they would prefer people to sign up on the voice+data combo plans....?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There are no such iPhone plans.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

ApplePie said:


> It true! I'm a member of the Rogers Army and we just got back from that mission. We forced them to pull the article and rewrite it saying the iPhone is a deal at that price. If you think you can have the coolest thing going for $15 a month - it wouldn't be very cool anymore now would it.
> 
> Delta6 out.


LOL... my first reaction to this was "His name is Robert Paulson."


----------



## ApplePie (Feb 28, 2007)

SonicBlue82 said:


> Nah, I got that as well, but try refreshing once or twice - the article cake back up. Still seems too good to be true. And why hasn't anyone else reported this? Why is there nothing on the Rogers web site about this? Perhaps they will do it, but they won't promote it as much, as they would prefer people to sign up on the voice+data combo plans....?


Cake? Is Rogers giving cake with their data plans now? chas_m is always saying we can't have ponies with Rogers but I'd settle for cake and they could charge me as much and as long as they want. I'd even let them change the terms of the contract whenever they felt like it.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

HowEver said:


> There are no such iPhone plans.


That we know of.... All we know is Rogers released information on Voice+Data Combo plans. That doesn't necessarily mean that they won't let you activate the phone on a regular voice plan (non-iPhone specific).


----------



## ApplePie (Feb 28, 2007)

SonicBlue82 said:


> That we know of.... All we know is Rogers released information on Voice+Data Combo plans. That doesn't necessarily mean that they won't let you activate the phone on a regular voice plan (non-iPhone specific).


That we know of.... Talk about hoping a little too much. It's the iPhone not the non-iPhone. It would not be cool to have people using an iPhone with a non-iPhone plan. Then anyone could get an iPhone instead of the phone they should be using. I for one don't want to walk up to some chick using an iPhone thinking she's cool and later on finding out she can't even afford a data plan. Talk is cheap but not on an iPhone.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

HowEver said:


> There are no such iPhone plans.


Not to be persnickety, cuz I do think the world of you, HE, but ... aren't you the guy who claimed iron-clad proof that the data portion of these plans would be $30 unlimited?

I'm not saying you're wrong, but the claim of "non-data plans starting at $15/month" actually appeared in the papers and has not yet been disputed by Rogers. Maybe you could contact the author of the piece and ask where he got that information?

It's entirely possible that the report could be in error, but I feel pretty confident that if it was completely wrong, Rogers would have contacted the author and had them correct it. Time will tell, of course.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ApplePie said:


> Cake? Is Rogers giving cake with their data plans now? chas_m is always saying we can't have ponies with Rogers but I'd settle for cake


I'm with you. A little cake thrown in would make a three-year contract a heck of a lot easier to swallow.


----------



## Radio Flyer (Feb 11, 2007)

link worked for me. Good news!


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

chas_m said:


> I'm with you. A little cake thrown in would make a three-year contract a heck of a lot easier to swallow.


THE CAKE IS A LIE!

Rogers is the new GLaDOS


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

If true that's good. I plan on calling them and asking if I can have an iPhone activated on my existing plan (voice only). If not, I'll get the Palm Centro.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

Ok this I dont get. If iPhone is all about the data then why are you guys even bothering to buy the iPhone when you are only going to using it for talking...?


----------



## Mac-A-Rui (Apr 28, 2005)

spitfire1945 said:


> Ok this I dont get. If iPhone is all about the data then why are you guys even bothering to buy the iPhone when you are only going to using it for talking...?


Me personally, I need a phone come September. And I've always wanted an ipod touch! Now get this...u ready? If I get an iphone its much cheaper then an ipod touch and a normal phone together. And get this, it gets even better...I don't have to carry around 2 devices. So yah it kinda makes sense that way, no?


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

spitfire1945 said:


> Ok this I dont get. If iPhone is all about the data then why are you guys even bothering to buy the iPhone when you are only going to using it for talking...?





Mac-A-Rui said:


> Me personally, I need a phone come September. And I've always wanted an ipod touch! Now get this...u ready? If I get an iphone its much cheaper then an ipod touch and a normal phone together. And get this, it gets even better...I don't have to carry around 2 devices. So yah it kinda makes sense that way, no?


LOL - exactly. Remind me where I said that I was only going to use it for talking? I simply said that I would prefer to have it on a voice plan only, no data. That does not mean I only want to use it as a phone. It means that over the course of 3 years, I don't want to drop $3000 into a phone when it isn't necessary. I really don't care about having access to Google Maps or whatever else when I'm out somewhere. I would rather sacrifice having it available where ever I am and pay a fortune to just using wifi when it is available. And for me, usually wifi is not a problem where I am on a typical day. So there you have it - I would still use the features of the iPhone - but on wifi ... not a data plan. I just find it too ridiculously expensive. So in the end, I still have an awesome phone, I still have an awesome iPod, I still and an iTouch that I can play around with, and I can still get only and do whatever I want when I'm in a wifi zone (which, as I mentioned, is no problem for me). That's all I want!


----------



## Cor roC (Jun 20, 2007)

Good call, sonicblue. You made me realize the situation.. I am a student, really want the iPhone, but I can't afford to drop 3 g's over 3 years on it either. 2 q's:
1) How much do you pay for your voice plan right now? (If you don't mind me asking)
2) Exactly how much are the new iPhone data plans?


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Cor roC said:


> Good call, sonicblue. You made me realize the situation.. I am a student, really want the iPhone, but I can't afford to drop 3 g's over 3 years on it either. 2 q's:
> 1) How much do you pay for your voice plan right now? (If you don't mind me asking)
> 2) Exactly how much are the new iPhone data plans?



Right now I am on Rogers PAYG, so monthly .... I dunno ... maybe $20-$30? I use it more for text than talking to be honest. What I would prolly do is activate it on a $30 voice plan (Mega Time 30) and then add call display and a text message plan to do ... so in the end I'd prolly be paying around $50 per month? And then I can use wifi whenever its available.

The new iPhone data plans are bundled together with the new voice+data combo packages, starting at $60 per month (which doesn't give you very much!).


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

The think the writer made a mistake with the value packs.


----------



## Cor roC (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the info sonicblue. I just looked at the prices chart on the rogers site..... are the value packs a one time payment, or monthly? (If I wanted to get the $20 value pack, would that equate to an $80 ($60+$20) charge *every* month, or only for the first month?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Cor roC said:


> Thanks for all the info sonicblue. I just looked at the prices chart on the rogers site..... are the value packs a one time payment, or monthly? (If I wanted to get the $20 value pack, would that equate to an $80 ($60+$20) charge *every* month, or only for the first month?


Every month. (All 36 of them.)


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

$15 for voice only is a heck of a lot less than my current Rogers Nokia phone plan.So where exactly are the Rogers and Fido hot spots? Will any wi-fi access point do? If you are running an 802.11n wireless router at home, will that work as a hot spot too?

Monthly iPhone voice and data plans to start at $60


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes, you can set the iPhone to use WiFi when available.  (I think.. this is what I've heard.. haven't personally used an iPhone.)


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> $15 for voice only is a heck of a lot less than my current Rogers Nokia phone plan.So where exactly are the Rogers and Fido hot spots? Will any wi-fi access point do? If you are running an 802.11n wireless router at home, will that work as a hot spot too?
> 
> Monthly iPhone voice and data plans to start at $60


These hot spots are littered arround downtown Toronto where i live. They are here and there as well as basically every second cup having one. Getting access free is a pretty good deal actually cause to use one for just an hour is 8 bucks.

And yea any single router is technically a hot spot you can use.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Vexel said:


> Yes, you can set the iPhone to use WiFi when available.  (I think.. this is what I've heard.. haven't personally used an iPhone.)


Yes. You can also set it to never use EDGE networks (this is the iPhone 1.0).


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

photonut13 said:


> These hot spots are littered arround downtown Toronto where i live. They are here and there as well as basically every second cup having one. Getting access free is a pretty good deal actually cause to use one for just an hour is 8 bucks.
> 
> And yea any single router is technically a hot spot you can use.


Cool. So a guy could surf the net at home on his iPhone via, say, the Apple Extreme router acting as a hot spot, and only have to pay the $15 a month for voice. And also surf the net anywhere else their happens to be a hot spot. Could be a great web game: find the hot spots in your home town. That's a sweet deal. If it's true. Since the $15 voice-only plan has been published in many newspapers, Rogers will have a hard time not to honor it.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Hahaha $15/mo will not happen or else I'll shave my head.


----------

